# boatright boats



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

does anyone own a boatright on this board. If so, what do you think of them, what motor are you running, and what speeds are you getting? I have one, a 20' Texas Scooter, and love the ride, but was wondering about the speed. I have a 93 Mariner 150, 4 blade prop and only get about 33-35 KNOTS WOT. Was wondering if that is about normal. At about 4000 rpm, getting about 25-27 KNOTS. Are people running these boats getting about the same.


----------



## lone star (Aug 4, 2004)

A guide I used down in PO , Allan Cartwell ,"Tink" uses a big one he bought new in frwd. He loves it, and it got us into some real shallow water. He also does kayak trips that rely on it(four at a time) for transport accross the bay to matagorda island. I thought it was great, and a super stable fishing machine. Don't remember the kicker though. You can call him, his number is usually mixed in with the PO guides links. Good luck, G.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I used to have a 16'x60" TX skiff w/ a 90 yamaha and my WOT with two people and minimal gear was 33 mph. I tested a prop that increased my top end to 35-36mph but the hole shot was ****.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

We have an 18' Texas Scooter with a 130 h.p. yamaha. Glen put an elevated console and a additional 30' gallon feul tank on the boat a few years ago which does nothing for your top end. At 4700 rpms we run about 32 mph. These boats are not designed to run fast though. I really don't think it would matter what size motor you put on the boat. You need to get more of the boat out of the water to get more speed and boats with flat bottoms have a hard time doing that. If they could get this boat to run around 50, they could not make enough. In my opinion, these boats are fishing machines. Just don't get in a race.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i think your right. as far as fishing machines, they are good for that. But speed...guess you need to go with another brand. Just checking with others to see what they thought also.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Had 17' for 5 yrs. Best boat I have owned. Had a 90 Yammie and ran 30 mph at 4500 rpms. Most of glens boats run around 30/35 mph.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

That floor he puts in em is nice too. That gravel epoxy stuff is tuff.

Dani California


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah I get more comments about my floor than anything else, people love that stuff. I talked to glen about a year ago and he said that they guy he had doing the floors for him moved out and started his own business doing floors only. Said he was having a hard time making a living at it cause the process is so timely and expensive, people dont want to pay the price. He said he has started putting the floor on just about anything to make money...pools, trailers, patios, you name it.


----------



## Acadiana_JH (Feb 24, 2010)

Just curious, what are Boatrights rigs going for brand new? Say....18'ers.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a 19x66 w/ a 140 Tohatsu. With a new prop the best i ever got was 39mph at 5600rpm.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought a new 1972 with 140 Suzuki. 18" pontoons on top of the 19'. Glen and his guys are GREAT to work with! I didn't even put a speedometer on my boat. My son-in-law brought his GPS and at 4500 RPM we do about 32 - 35 MPH.
The floors are great. I had my last boat floored with the Safe Floor. 20' Weldcraft. Cost was about $1250 at the time. They are in Pearland and did me a great job. No complaints.
I don't race. The fish don't seem to mind!


----------



## Early On (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a 18 x 66 1998 w/a 115 Yamaha and its a 33 MPH WOT boat.

IMO it's the tunnel that causes the boat to be slower than you would expect for a normal flat bottom boat of the same size.

Love the boat.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright 2072*

My Boatright 2072 with a Yamaha 150 TRP would run around 50 on the GPS.. The engine acutally is about 163 HP at the prop according to the dealer..

Best backcountry boat made & I have had them all over the last 50 years.. basically bulletproof.. only reason I sold mine is I am fishing deeper areas & offshore.. If I go back to shallow water, I will ONLY buy a BOATRIGHT... like this one.

Supergas


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

There one hanging in Dickinson Bayou with a Merc Verado I think its was a 250 or 275


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

As my buddy says about his it doesn't matter if you drop it out of an airplane or run WOT his 20' only runs 35 MPH. It will run in soft mud but definitely not a speed demon.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate the epoxy floor gravel. It'll make you itch if you sit down.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Supergas- what did that 20 footer cost ya?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

i have a 22' boatright power by 150 trp, max out at 42 on gps and loaded.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Ripping

I would have to drag out the paper work & look.. I bought the boat from Glen at the boat show after he had a few beers & got a great price.. 

I then brought it home & rigged it myself.. originally with a 100 hp motor I had then when that was not good enough, I added the Yamaha TRP & the Coastline trailer from Marty later also..

I had a few other items I added on later....

So to say a number would be hard, but I know it was under $30K with everything....

Great boat.... for my money the best shallow water boat there is...

If I do it again, I will get the 22 ft with a 175 or 200 on it...... Glen calls it the Magic Carpet Ride...\

It really runs great in rough water.. the 20 did good, but the 22 is another deal all together...

SG


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Probably a stupid question, but when did they move from Friendswood? They are not on FM2351 any more, are they?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

They are right across from Ellington Field in a tempory building set up. I think it is Hwy 2?
They are building a new shop near Alvin. 
My 19' with a tandum axle aluminum trailer and 140 Suzuki was a little over $31,000. I had some add ons and extra railing added. 
Like I said, they are great folks to work with.
Bullet proof, fast enough for me, smooth ride and lots of room. 
I normally keep a boat for about 15 years, at least that's what my last 2 were. I bought this one to be my last. Hope me AND it last for another 15-20 years!
GREAT boat!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cadillac of aluminum boats. Hope to own one someday down the road.


----------



## Acadiana_JH (Feb 24, 2010)

What was the price gents? I'm considering building my own rig, but if his prices are decent, I might buy one of his too!


----------



## rideorfish (Sep 13, 2009)

*Jolly Mon Memories*

My girl freind bought a new 20'er from Glen in about '96 and we fished a lot back then ,as it was in a sling in Tiki. I've had 3 Whalers,a Gulf Coast,and a Pathfinder, but I think we enjoyed that boat the most,[I KNOW we caught way more fish in it.] We went everywhere from the jettys to SLP,and found purt-near every reef in west bay with that boat.There is just something carefree about those "battlewagon" hulls,they are't fast or dry running, but are serious fishing outfits. She is a big parrothead,hence the name she gave it.I'm sure the old "Jolly Mon" is still serving someone well. These are a great choice,I'd say...


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Out of curiousity, what make them slow? A flat bottom boat isn't all that bad with proper horsepower.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> Out of curiousity, what make them slow? A flat bottom boat isn't all that bad with proper horsepower.


It's the tunnel. The tunnel provides a lot of resistance to the water.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

What makes them slow?

The tunnel and the extra heavy aluminum they are built of. I have a 19 ft boatright that required a tandum axle trailer. HEAVY like a tank....but more fun!
Most of them have 4 blade props also. That prop has a LOT of hole shot but is slower on the top end speed. 
They are fast, just not speed boats. Around 35 - 40 MPH is still pretty fast on the water.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> Out of curiousity, what make them slow? A flat bottom boat isn't all that bad with proper horsepower.


I understand a tunnel robs a ton of speed but thought there might be other contibuting factors. Theres plenty boats that easily run in the upper 40's with large tunnels (SS, RFL, etc.). Always loved the Boatright but never have ridin in one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Supergas said:


> My Boatright 2072 with a Yamaha 150 TRP would run around 50 on the GPS.. The engine acutally is about 163 HP at the prop according to the dealer..
> 
> Best backcountry boat made & I have had them all over the last 50 years.. basically bulletproof.. only reason I sold mine is I am fishing deeper areas & offshore.. If I go back to shallow water, I will ONLY buy a BOATRIGHT... like this one.
> 
> Supergas


First, VERY nice boat!!!

Secondly, How shallow would it run and how much water was needed to get her up?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I can step out in about shin deep water, if I want to. Boat floats in about 4". Can't get up there though. 
I usually stop in about 1 ft of water. I can get up in that, as long as it's soft mud.
Not sure about hard sand?
I don't run the jack plate that most of the boatrights do. No problems so far. Glen had it set up to run that way. I use the KISS theory (Keep It Simple Stupid). The fewer electrical things I have on my boat, the fewer things that break.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Shallow Enough !!*

Pretty much what wannab said, will float in 4" or so with full load but will not get up in less than a foot.. to 18"

However with the TRP & low water pickup on a jackplate, you can run the boat with the prop above the bottom & putt out of just about anywhere..

Personally, I do not even try to get up in real shallow water, just putt or pole out or use the troll motor to get to deeper water.. always done that plus with the TRP prop cost, I did not want to hit something that would damage them...

I have never understood why people think they have to get up on plane in real shallow water... just tears up the bottom & the engine.... 

SG


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Agreed. I usually wade for about 4 hours. When I get back to the boat, I pop a top, pull anchor and drift out to deep water. That's about a 1 beer drift. Good point!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> First, VERY nice boat!!!
> 
> Secondly, How shallow would it run and how much water was needed to get her up?


Jason, you have seen what mine would do when we were in Rockport duck hunting. It was scrapping the bottom but that was only because there was grass laying on the sand bottom. When we left we had six people and alot of decoys in 12-18" of water over a soft bottom but it was not a problem.

I am running a 20" Texas Scooter with a 150 and have not had any problems, the boat runs in the upper 30's to low 40's depending on the load.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Jason, you have seen what mine would do when we were in Rockport duck hunting. It was scrapping the bottom but that was only because there was grass laying on the sand bottom. When we left we had six people and alot of decoys in 12-18" of water over a soft bottom but it was not a problem.
> 
> I am running a 20" Texas Scooter with a 150 and have not had any problems, the boat runs in the upper 30's to low 40's depending on the load.


Joe,

Yeah, I was very impressed with yours, but I was just wondering how that fellas V type front does in comparison to your flat front as far as shallow water is concerned. I didn't know if it made that much of a difference?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I talked to Glen Boatright about a 'semi V' front and he told me all the V did was remove deck room. I ended up with the squared off front and have no regrets. Rides great and finds fish. Glen said they ride and perform the same.


----------



## Teak44 (Feb 28, 2010)

munson said:


> yeah I get more comments about my floor than anything else, people love that stuff. I talked to glen about a year ago and he said that they guy he had doing the floors for him moved out and started his own business doing floors only. Said he was having a hard time making a living at it cause the process is so timely and expensive, people dont want to pay the price. He said he has started putting the floor on just about anything to make money...pools, trailers, patios, you name it.


Just to set the record straight. Safe Floor www.safe-floor.com is the name of the product on Boatright Boats. Ed Harper runs Safe Floor and he IS NOT having a hard time making a living. The business is thriving. I drove two work boats down from Michigan to have his product installed.

I was so impressed that I am now working with Ed to bring the product up here. Ed is a stand-up guy and his product is exceptional. Do a search on Safe Floor on this forum and see the comments.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

It cost me right at twice the price of carpet to have the Safe Floor installed in my boat BUT it was well worth it. The people at Safe Floor did an excellent job and it was completed on time. GREAT folks to work with and an outstanding product. MUCH better than carpet and it has a lifetime warranty.
I also asked Glen about Ed and he didn't indicate a problem to me?
Both guys (Ed - Safe Floor and Glen - Boatright) are standup guys, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Teak44 (Feb 28, 2010)

wannaBfishin said:


> Both guys (Ed - Safe Floor and Glen - Boatright) are standup guys, as far as I am concerned.


Agree 100%


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Alot of us fishing guides down in matagorda use Safe Floor on our boats good stuff tough to clean but worth the hassle in the long run.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*If they could get this boat to run around 50, they could not make enough.*



Beetle said:


> We have an 18' Texas Scooter with a 130 h.p. yamaha. Glen put an elevated console and a additional 30' gallon feul tank on the boat a few years ago which does nothing for your top end. At 4700 rpms we run about 32 mph. These boats are not designed to run fast though. I really don't think it would matter what size motor you put on the boat. You need to get more of the boat out of the water to get more speed and boats with flat bottoms have a hard time doing that. If they could get this boat to run around 50, they could not make enough. In my opinion, these boats are fishing machines. Just don't get in a race.


you seen a SCB Stingray? look for threads in the boating forums.. they do make a shallow water boat that goes around 70MPH..granted not a scooter, but it is quite possible the closest thing you are going to find..

heres a link
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176784

cwebbMD


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

They are tha Shiznat!!!!! I have a 19 ft with a 140-tohatty and a 16 kawasaki on a 3-blade on top.. These boats r TANKS!!!! Not built for speed but will get you home in a squall, thats the important thing. Crossed alot of water, many times when i was glad i was on Da Hoe! If your lookin for a boat to be passed on in your family INVEST!!!!


----------

